

Digital recordkeeping has yet to improve health care efficiency or cut costs - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704259304575043572008622004.html

======
dminor
The real improvement will be transferring patient history between
hospitals/providers. But it's going to take legislation to make that happen.

